# Ips auslesen



## Gammeltier (25. Feb 2004)

Hi
ich hab mir einen kleinen proxy-server programmeirt und möchte nun die ips, compuzternamen usw des jeweiligen clients protokolieren... wie kann ich die machen?
schonmal thx
mfg gammeltier


----------



## Roar (25. Feb 2004)

ich denke du machst das in etwa so:

```
try {
       ServerSocket proxyss = new ServerSocket(8080);
       while (true) {
         Socket socket = proxyss.accept();
  // starte nen neuen thread oder so, für den client
       }
     } catch (IOException e) {
System.out.println(e);
     }
```
?

wie du siehst bekommst du einen Socket zurückgeliefert... das ist dann der socket zum client, und mit dem kannst du dann das: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/Socket.html alles machen.. also: getInetAddress() getRemoteSocketAddress() etc.
ich glaub das müsste so stimen, aber keine garantie für evtl. auftretende schäden  :lol:  8)


----------



## Gammeltier (25. Feb 2004)

thx for helping


----------

